# What color/fin type is my betta?



## Princess Penny (Aug 26, 2011)

Here is my beautiful betta! He was labeled at the store as a Delta Tail, but I am wondering if he is also Feather or Rose because his tail has some irregularity at the edges? I also have no idea what color he would be described as. He's a really pretty dark grey/slate color that fades out to the end of his fins, which are translucent. Would love to know what to call him! 

He also, unfortunately, has no name yet  Suggestions are welcome!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Can't tell for sure unless he is flaring, but he looks like a Super Delta to me. 

The edges of his fins look like they are just growing back from having fin rot or biting. Just keep his water very clean and he'll heal in no time!

He's beautiful!!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

His edges are still growing it doesnt look like fin rot to me 
Here is a great description of a feather vs rosetail....
http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=1641


----------



## Cookie Lee Lady (Aug 26, 2011)

He is beautiful!!!


----------



## Princess Penny (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks you guys! I got him from Petco a couple months ago so it's very possible that he was ill or is young/still growing (not sure what age they are when they sell them, usually?) I had him in a 1/2gal vase until yesterday so that probably didn't help either. I will try to get a picture of him flaring and see if that is more helpful with identification


----------



## Princess Penny (Aug 26, 2011)

Here's a couple more pics, are they any better for identifying him?


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

He's amazing. o.o Would that be cellophane? :/ Maybe....? I'm just thinking of the mostly clear fins..


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

He does the same thing with the clear that one of my males does... I have no idea what its called ... By the way I love his little white cheeks


----------



## Foxell (Mar 13, 2011)

He's gorgeous! Also, you're from PCG aren't you?  I know I've seen this fish on another forum! x]


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm not sure but he is really nice though! Good pick!


----------



## earthworm88 (Jul 8, 2011)

I know what I would like to call him......"MINE!" *grabby hands*
Absolutely gorgeous Lavender coloring  Great find!

Cheers!


----------



## Princess Penny (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks guys! Lavender, I would have never thought of that, but it makes sense!

Foxell - yes, I'm Mandy ;D


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

I think he's a delta, but as he grows and if he gets some flairing exercise everyday then he could eventually become an HM!!!!! He's so gorgeous, he looks like a little penguin!!


----------



## Princess Penny (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks! He doesn't flare very much, in fact those latest pictures are the most I think I've seen him do except for ONCE when he was in his vase. Which is probably the culprit for why he never did much, hopefully with his new huge setup he will start doing it more  

Indyfishy, where abouts in Indiana are you, if you don't mind me asking? I'm in Indianapolis!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

That is an amazing fish :-D our pet stores never have really nice ones like that!
Also you're really good at photographing him


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

I saw a few posts you did today around the forum. Been wanting to tell you how absolutely gorgeous he is!

My guess is DT, possibly SDT once his tail grows back out. When it's finished growing out, too, you can tell if there's some rose petals back there. 
It's easiest to tell if he's flaring. (A good ay to get him to flare is holding a mirror.) My marble HM Jade looked more like a DT until he got a bit older. He's almost a year old now I think, and he's a hugely finned HM with rose fringe. A very-not-recent picture of him is to the left, as my avatar. I need to get pictures of how he is now... always changing colors. He's so different from when I first got him.

Speaking of colors, I agree with earthworm88. I think people would label him as lavender, though me being complicated, I'd say he's a lavender with a white belly and cellophane-faded fins.

How long have you had him again?


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

I bet he'll love his new big tank!!!!!! And I'm located in Noblesville =D Where did you get him???


----------



## Princess Penny (Aug 26, 2011)

Olympia - thanks! But I give credit for the photos completely to my DSLR, I'm not much of a photographer but having a decent camera really helps lol! Especially the "close-up" setting, really useful for photographing fish ;D He was a very lucky and unexpected find, I was actually quite impressed with the selection the store had.

Blakbird - thank you! I got him in June so I've had him for... 2 months now? and until now he was in a vase with no heater or anything  So hopefully he will start to grow, heal, look nicer and be more healthy in general!

Indy - awesome! I got him at the Petco on north Keystone Ave, they had quite a few nice bettas there actually. I was impressed!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

@Princess Penny; I think you'll see an improvement within a week or two. It's amazing how fast they color up once they're properly taken care of. I can't imagine how his colors could get better, though... I'm going to keep a look out for more pictures of him later on to see. He'll be truly stunning!


----------



## Princess Penny (Aug 26, 2011)

I agree, I think his fins could improve but his color is really nice, I decided to name him "Ammo" because his color/shiny-ness reminds me of a bullet


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

That's a perfect name!


----------

